

Oracle's software reign will be toppled, claims top exec at emerging Korean firm - rossiben
http://www.information-age.com/industry/software/123458371/oracles-software-reign-will-be-toppled-claims-top-exec-emerging-korean-firm

======
__Joker
Enterprise will keep on using Oracle, not for being that its a great product.
But nobody wants to takes the risk of migrating to the alternate platform,
which doesn't have immediate payback. And mostly, in lot of enterprises nobody
rewards you tasks like migration, which don't have immediate payback.

